# 2008 Gathering Complete



## pigcicles (Jun 23, 2008)

Well since I forgot my camera the gathering pics seem to be rolling in slow so I'll try to give you a "statement" of what happened and just have to live with Bubba giving me the "Without pictures this thread is useless" statement...

Friday afternoon I arrived about 1:30ish. Peculiarmike and his wife Jane were already there along with his neighbor Mike, wife, and two daughters. Also Shortone Steve, his wife Rhonda, and Smokinmeat Matt was there. Matt was looking for the dog that was supposed to be on the leash tied to the back bumper 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
. I don't think Mr. Griswold ever found that dog.

In the later part of the afternoon Chargrilled came rolling in with his lovely bride and found that his Dad had cruised down from Montana (BIG surprise) just to be with him on his birthday. Way cool surprise ... two big thumbs up to Greg for the sneak play 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Friday evening Buela was fired up and 14 racks of ribs were set to smoke.
Chargrilled was busy with his projects and catching up with his Dad. I believe (correct me where I go wrong Travis) he was working on most excellent chicken wings at the time.

Steve had pig candy and ABT's on Buela also... almost forgot about those. Good stuff maynard.

We had way more ribs, of various rubs and flavors, than twice as many people would have eaten. Along with the sides and the constant snacking nobody went away from that one hungry.

Friday night was spent chatting about what ever and general good times.

Saturday morning - Peculiarmike and Jane made up their famous breakfast *fatty* burritos - mmm if you haven't tried em you gotta whip some up. After breakfast Mike put on a couple of boneless pork butts into his pineapple drum smoker for a good smokin.

Snacks were always coming out and everyone kept their tummy full.

Saturday afternoon I had my pig barrel fired up for hamburgers (light lunch) along with the corn on the cob which was done over the sites pit grill. I made an attempt to fry up some squash, but the coals weren't hot enough so that idea got scrapped. I also put some Spam on with the burgers.

Chargrilled brought down some sausage and some venison *fatty*... WOW that stuff is good. If you ever get the chance try it out.

Saturday evening Chargrilled finished up some beef that he pulled and smoked mac n cheese. Nice job Travis! That beef was great!

Also that evening we had Mikes Pulled pork with the Po Boy Sauce and my god everything else under the sun I think.

Steve did up some awesome stuff in his dutch ovens (sorry Steve I forgot the name you put on it) along with 3 cobblers. If you can ever try one of those cobblers (I mean if you're within a 1000 miles) you better try it. Super duper good eats.

Park ranger (Ranger Smith from Yogi Bear) stopped in to get some groceries. I think he went away happy cuz nobody got a ticket for dogs not on a leash.

All in all the weekend was a major hit and I think it will only get better everytime a get together happens. Next year I hope everyone can plan on coming - Even Big Al.

That's the high spots. I'll leave some for the people who had sense enough to bring their cameras finish the story.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 23, 2008)

Why you gotta be like that bro........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Did Jeff not attend this event?
Looking forward to any pics to see if this really happened or you guys just dreamed it!


----------



## packplantpath (Jun 23, 2008)

Hear, hear.   Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 23, 2008)

Jeff had a schedule conflict and wasn't able to attend this year. Mike should have picture proof sometime. 

I forgot to mention that Bud & Tonto called while we were there (Luv you guys). We all had a nice chat with them - Wish they were able to make it. We made it all weekend without salad ribs. Such a disappointment 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bubba I gotta be like that cuz you made me that way ...


----------



## ron50 (Jun 23, 2008)

Well sounds like a good time was had by all which is the important thing, pics or no pics!


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 23, 2008)

Pics ARE coming. I gotta figure out Photo Bucket.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 23, 2008)

sounds like a blast, I bet everyone gained a pound or  two!


----------



## seboke (Jun 23, 2008)

Definitely sounds like a great time was had by all!  Wish I could have found a way.....


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 24, 2008)

OK. First, I need to get something straight.
  I took the Event Coordinator position because I wanted the event to be bigger and better than last year. I put time and money into it, burned gas. I fully expected support from this site. I got NONE. There was no mention in the monthly newsletter. There was no post from Jeff on the site promoting the event. I asked Jeff for a letter identifying me as SMF Events Coordinator to present when I went begging Cabela's, Bass Pro Shop, Dick's, etc. for loot to give away so they would not think I was trying to scam them. I never got it, AND I GOT NO LOOT EITHER. And the event was funded 100% entirely OUT OF MY POCKET. (Since last year was such a great time I really didn't mind)
  Guess what? _Pretty much the same as last year._ Those who got it together last year told me it was like pulling teeth to get anything from SMF.
  So. The event happened last weekend. And it was outstanding, like last year. Had some new faces involved and a bunch of "old friends" from last year. Best eats and a really fine time. If you missed it you missed a LOT.
*NOW* Things changed a bit. I got a call from a friend offering funding for the event. Yep. Offered to buy a banner and cut me a check for expenses. An outfit not scared to mention SMF there. And doesn't need to "steal" members either. And EVERYONE attending is a member of both sites!
  An offer I couldn't refuse.
  See, the event was *ENTIRELY MINE* anyway. I can do as I like. And I did.
  So, here are some pics. It DID happen Bubba! You bet it did.

http://s188.photobucket.com/albums/z...view=slideshow

  Look quick!
  Anyhow, it pretty much went down as Pigcicles said in an earlier post. And it WAS A GREAT TIME!


Mike


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 24, 2008)

Is it straight yet???


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 24, 2008)

Far as I'm concerned it is.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 24, 2008)

Great pics Mike, nice to finally see what Pig looks like.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  lol
Too bad you couldn't get any backing here, looks like you pulled it off anyhow, thanks to a great bunch of guys!!


----------



## ron50 (Jun 24, 2008)

Glad everyone had a good time. It was very generous of you Mike to lay out your time and your coin for the benefit of your BBQ brethren. I'm sure it was all appreciated.

Nice pictures, especially love the one of the big banner promoting that "other" site. 

I think perhaps maybe you should have charged him for advertising?


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice pics.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 24, 2008)

seems like the advertising  WAS paid for by him!

Hey Mike, nice job, taking the ball, and continuing to run with it. Looks like alot of friendships and fun going on at the event, reguardless of the  stuff that goes on behind the  scenes. I  surely wish I could have made the trip. Maybe next time.


----------



## ron50 (Jun 24, 2008)

No doubt the ad was paid for, lol. Well done, done, don't ya think?


----------



## coyote (Jun 24, 2008)

sounds like a good time by all.. and with out saying the camp viddles looked heavenly..No adult beverages allowed?? I did not see a martini shaker any where in site.

do you all do any shooting at these events? besides BS.lol.

I take animal crackers and set against tooth picks and let the kids shoot air rifles at them, the critters in the area do a great clean up..

glad all had a safe time..


----------



## capt dan (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes I  agree, very well done!


----------



## short one (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you Peculiarmike for all you time and effort in making the arrangement for the get-to-together. Had a wonderful time. Steve "Short One" and Rhonda


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 25, 2008)

Mike - the pics turned out great! Again thank you for all the work you put into seeing that this came together - no matter what. We all had a great time, enjoyed great food, and made some new friends. 

That is what this is all about - BBQ and good times - leave the world's politics behind.

Thanks again for a 5 star weekend!


----------



## bud's bbq (Jun 30, 2008)

Sounds like it was a wonderful gathering.  We really wanted to be there again this year.  It was so great to talk to Mike, Chad, and Joe Saturday night.  We promise to make it next year.  Thanks for the memories and, by the way, the banner was very cool!!!

Bud "dropsy" BBQ


----------



## capt dan (Jun 30, 2008)

OH now come on BUD!  There has got to be a story behind the'Dropsy", spill the beans man!


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 30, 2008)

Dan, you had to be there. It wasn't the beans that were spilled, it was the ribs. About 24 slabs of baby backs. Basted with Sweet Baby Ray's. On fresh mowed grass. Forever to be known as "rib salad".


----------



## capt dan (Jun 30, 2008)

OMG, hehehe, thats funny. Glad I wasn't the "dropper".

Maybe he should be known as the " Bud with the  Kung- Foo grip"!


----------

